# Durban Sands Maintenance Fees?



## MuranoJo (Jan 4, 2009)

Any DS owners out there who have noticed significant increases in m/f?  Just paid mine a while back when the Rand was close to 11 (glad I paid then) and my 2 bd DS was almost as much as my 2 Sudwala units (a 2 bd and a 1 bd).  Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## glenmore (Jan 12, 2009)

My DS and S levies were almost the same amount . .


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Maintenance fees*

When I purchased in 2003 I paid R2400.16 for one white week and one red week.

In 2007 I paid  R2400.16.

In 2009 I paid  R4972.00
In Oct 2008 I paid estimated 2010 of R5600.00. They have more than doubled (almost tripled) since  I purchased.


----------



## lance1097 (Jan 18, 2009)

*LEVY*

I asked verina loots back in April why they went up and she sent me some financials that I just relooked at. I have trouble determining any reason why there was an increase and I have an accounting degree.

The 3 files are PDF if anyone wants me to send them.

Your levy for 2008 is ;
Unit 1302 week 11=R2836.48
Unit 0701 week 15=R2483.60.

Estimated for 2009
Unit 1302 week 11=R3120.00
Unit 701 week 15 =R2750.00.



Thanks
Lance


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, everyone.
I just thought someone may have heard about refurbishments which might justify the increases.  Some time ago, I thought I read that they were revamping the elevators, etc., but that was quite a while ago.


----------



## westrougers (Jan 25, 2009)

I too have contacted Verinia and she has sent me the newsletter from Dec 2007 about what they have done in 2007 and what they planned to refurbish for the 2008 maintence fee. I paid my 2009 fees (estimated) in 2008 and was surprised to find out I still owed more. 
They completely refurbished all apts from the 5th to 7th floors.(replacement of front doors, reenamelling bathtubs and replacing tiles, replacing old stoves, fridges and microwaves).
I will send you the actual list if you want.
Nancy


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks, Nancy.  Just glad to hear they actually are doing improvements to justify the increases.  Maybe this will bump trade power down the road.


----------

